# IUI/DIUI 2WW



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi anyone reading this who may be on their 2ww following IUI/DIUI,
I surged on Monday and has insemination yesterday, just taking it easy now for a couple of days. 
It would be great to share the IUI experience with others, especially if you're on your 2ww.
Any tips would be appreciated. I realise there is a 2ww thread but reading through the posts they are mainly through egg transplanting.
I;m due to test on March 1st.
All the best to everyone.
Katie x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Katie
There are loads of us who are on 2ww, if you are using donor sperm look on that thread in the using donor eggs/sperm section.

I had IUI on Friday 11th and am due to test on 25th along with sims and a few others.

Good luck


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm on my 2nd IUI now and I'm due to test on the 26th.  I'm sorry I don't know what DIUI means. I?ve had the injections for follicles and ovitrelle jab, now I'm on the pesaries day and night, very messy.....
I'm unexplained infertility. and you can see the rest below.
Good luck on your test date,  .
Keep in touch.
Luv Sunny.x


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Sunny and Alex,
Alex, I've now posted on the donor egg/sperm thread so I'll catch up with you there.
Sunny, as you may have guessed DIUI means IUI using donor sperm.
Thank you both for your replies.
All the best on your . Let's hope we all get a   but I'm trying not to put my hopes up too high...further to fall, but I pray each night.
Take care. Katie xx


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

hi Katie,

I'm testing on 22nd Feb - first 2ww! Good luck

Join the main IUI thread - we're all waiting there!

Sunny - I'm doing the torpedos too! Was told to use the 'back door' - no mess at all! (Don't do that if you have bowel probs though) Good luck!

Cathy


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi All

Good Luck to you all.  I am on day 10 of my 2ww and just feel like I am going to start period.  I have had pains yesterday and today and on Monday pink cm after "nookie" (sorry new to all this, so not sure of abbreviations.  This is my second IUI, without drugs - unexplained infertility.  We had 4 trips to the hospital but apparently missed O day, so were turned away.  I had a break from it all for about 3 months, which I must say helped.  I am feeling v. tired and emotional and driving DH completely insane!! 
This site is fantastic!
Anyone else testing on 23rd Feb?
Lots of luck!
Missspud


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Missspud,
Hope you don't mind me asking but why are you not having any drugs/injections with your iui? I'm guessing it's because you're fairly regular but that should mean the hospital would know the correct day for ov? 

Anyway, fingers crossed. Don't want to raise false hopes but your symptoms, especially "spotting" could be an "implantation bleed". Friend of mine had same and it was twins!!

Good luck & don't cheat & test early!!
Jess x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hello everyone i am also on my ,had basting done on friday 18th  and all went well just cannot wait for the two weeks to be over


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Sunny, Alex, Cathy, Missspud, Jess, Julie, Petal b,

So lovely to get your replies.

Cathy - all the best for tomorrow  
Have you had any signs? It's my first 2ww also.

Missspud - How are you? I made DH wait 4 days after IUI for sex. He kept reminding me the hospital said it was OK. I shouldn't have made him wait and feel bad but wanted to take it easy, sounds silly I know. Please let us know how you are.

Jess - I too have had no drugs but it's because DH has azoospermia and I have no known problems. May try clomid next if I get BFN but keeping optimistic.

Petal B - Is this your first 2ww? 

Julie - How are you doing?   They do say you get cramps if your pregnant too. Try not to worry.

Hope the weather isn't too bad where you are. Our thin covering in Norwich has gone..for now!


Take care. Katie xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi everyone,this is my first two weeks on iui,but i have done two goes with ivf but both failed.it does not get any easier,i feel worse everytime. i was at barts in london how's it going, is it your first time with barts, good luck to everyone who is testing this week


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Petal B

This is my first IUI and I was at Barts. Waiting room was very busy when we first got there at 11.30 but empty by the time we were called at 3pm but I guess it's also where some people go for their scans etc. I kept hearing people being told to empty their bladder so I did. I was not told any different. When we were called and I told them my bladder was empty so I was given 3 glasses of cold water to drink. I was then busting to go so much I had to go but stopped mid flow as requested!!!!!!!! Had a lovely lady called Olla.

How is everyone coping? If I start to think of getting a BFP I stop myself because I don't want to get my hopes up. If I start to think of getting a BFN I stop myself because I don't want to be negative. So I try not to think at all!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care. Katie x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi Katie Maria,
I'm also on my 2ww & we are using donor sperm. I was at Barts on the 17th & I've always been late with my appointments there - but just get used to it now.
Wishoing you all the best.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Just had 2nd IUI this a.m. and now on 2ww.  

Felt bit tearful going in as Assisted Fertility Clinic is above ante natal & adjoining maternity block, on way in passed a young couple taking their baby home - the dad looked do proud & mum had the biggest bouquet I've ever seen! Felt sad that we might never experience this as now getting too old.

Am determined not to get hopes this time!!  Not v confident as nurse had difficulty finding my "minute cervix" & told us that DP's sperm were "sleepy swimmers" so feeling a bit disabled at moment - do you think we qualify for an orange parking badge?!!

I really hope it all goes well for everybody else - it has to work for someone!

Jess x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi guys
hope you are all well??
I have been so stupid today - im on day 12 and due to test on sat and went and did a silly stupid test today (first response one!)  it was a neg so now a bit peed off that i did it, is the result correct cos i had really good feelings about this months following the last failed 4 cycles
so suppose i will have to wait and see till sat now.
Still charting my BBT and have a big rise this am so that still looks hopeful.
WHY AM I SO STUPID answers on a very large a3 sized postcard to.....


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

your not silly i am only four days after basting and i want to test now.have got a ache  in my stomach very low down      which i have never had before,has anyone had this,


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i was at barts for two ivfs and they were nice but i left and found a hospital near to were i live(essex)they are over worked i think  at barts and have lots of patients i never did see the same doctor


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

I've done exactly the same thing. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. then later I got brown spotting when wipping after the loo. I went to the hospital today and they just said that I have to wait untill I get a propper period.....
I'll be thinking of you and hope that both of our tests were wrong. I have to test on Sat so I'll let you know...
Good Luck to all you others on the 2ww. fingers crossed for all of you.
Luv Sunny.x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Girls - im only going slightly mad then!! Thats good to know!


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi to every one,

on day 10 of cycle start ovulation testing tomorrow hopefully if all goes well we should be having our 2nd attempt at DIUI over the weekend, first DIUI was BFN we were pretty devastated, I have been on Clomid so hopefully fingers crossed, Good luck to you all, it is such a stressful time 2ww.

Keep the faith xxx


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Alex

You're not silly in the slightest - you've done so well not testing before now - but hang on in there, there's still some hope for a BFP on your test day 'proper'.

Sunny - fingers crossed that your test was wrong too.

Wolla
x


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Alex - you're not stupid. I feel the same. Asked DH to buy me a First Response test today but I might try and hold back using it. DH works away and Tuesday when I'm due to tests he won't be about so I wanted to try Sunday am. AF due then so if that appears I guess we'll know anyway. I hope the test lied and you get a BFP Saturday.

Sunny- Good luck for your test Saturday too.

Cathy - how are you?

BunBun and Jess P - Good luck with your  

Trixie - Hope DIUI goes ahead this weekend and you will joining us on our 2ww

 to everyone.

Hugs and thoughts.
Katie x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

2 weeks, how can I possibly last that long?!!  Haven't heard any BFPs for ages so you lot about to test must be harbouring a few!! (Please leave me one!)

Good luck!!  Thinking of you all!

Jess x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Guys

well a BFN for me again this month.  Just talking to DH on the phone as he is away working and felt really crampy all of sudden so went to the loo and there she was!  B**ch!!

Anyway life goes on so onwards and upwards we go day 1 of another cycle starts today

Good luck to all others testing soon one of us has got to be lucky eh?


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Alex

So sorry to hear about the BFN. Know just how you are feelin and thinkin about you. Try and have a really nice treat - dvd, choc, nice meal (don't know about you but I always feel like a bottle of wine on the BFN days, but me and DH have sworn to stay off the sauce altogether!! BUMMER)

Have you got a plan about what you will do now?

Take care

Love HeidiXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi All 
So sorry for not responding to any of your messages, but have been pretty stressed out this last few days.  My little fur babies (1 year old collies) were taken off us on Sunday morning by the police because they killed four sheep.  I was so stressed out that I knew there was no chance it was going to be succesful this month - DH thought he'd have to take me to hospital on Sunday night because I was so distraught.  Anyway, I started my period this morning and so that's the second IUI failed now.  I have one left on the NHS then may have to go private.  I'm apparently not on drugs because I have a perfect 28 day cycle and all the hormone tests I've done say that I ovulate and all that.  I've booked my final IUI for the 9th March - that is if all is well with the follicles. I'm sorry to hear about some of the bad news, but I try so hard to be positive and think that my situation could be far worse - sounds like a lot of you have been through the mill and back. IUI makes your body do strange things - I had twinges with first and second IUI - what seemed like "spotting" 6 days after basting and period like pains since last Friday.  I really thought that it was "it" this time round and scoured the internet and this site looking for any glimpse that what I was experiencing was pregnancy symptoms.  I am one of those people who doesn't test at all, in fact on my first IUI, I was five days late and convinced myself I was pregnant - I wasn't but as soon as I did the test, I started my period about 5 mins later!!!  It is so stressful all of this and I have decided that I'm going to concentrate on getting myself healthy and try to put it out of my mind, however difficult it will be.  I still think I've got some time left - I'm 39 this year and my friend had her first child at 42 after years of trying - so hey, there's hope for me yet.
I wish you all the luck in the world guys!! Missspudxxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Misspud

Sorry to hear about AF and the dogs xx

Maybe we can be cycle buddies next month, AF arrived for me too this am!  HOwever i normally ov on day 16 so a few days later than you.

Heidi - we will be having treatment again next month, will start clomid again tmorrow for 5 days and then looking for IUI about 10th/11th March.


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh misspud how awful about the dogs - I remember as a child our collie killed a neighbour's chickens & when I came home from Brownies she wasn't there; Mum & Dad had given her to a farmer!! I was devastated! Still remember it after 30 years!!

Sorry to hear about the BFNs - was bit upset after reading a NHS site aimed at staff ( but available to joe public) that IUI only has 9% success rate - don't want to depress people further as even at that low it works for some people - I just think at my age, 38, It's a bit of a waste of valuable time & I should really have just gone for ivf.  Oh well, it's done now & I might be part of the lucky 9% & ivf will wipe us out financially.

Come on girls, someone out there must have a BFP!

Jess x


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi Alex28 and Jessp - thanx for the messages - amazing how the cheer me up! 
Alex28 - not sure what cycle buddies are, but yeh, that would be great!!!! - you just tell me what to do and I'll do it!! Still pretty new to this site. Jessp - when do you test?  I've got my fingers crossed for you that you are one of the lucky 9%!!!! IVF is soooo expensive - we can't afford it that it why we are doing IUI.  If the 3rd one fails we may look into adoption.  I'm the same age as you,so I know how you feel about age an all that, but like I said in my previous post - my friend had baby at 42!!! I know someone also that had baby after IUI and she was 35, so trying to be positive!!! Look forward to hearing from you all again, going to go shopping in a minute - even tho' lack of cash, but amazing what a bit of retail therapy can do!!! ha, ha! Hubby will come home and it'll be a case of "Oh, that old thing, I've had it for ages!!!!!" 
AlexP - get back to me about the cycle buddie thingymejig.
Missspudxxxxx


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

By the way, starting AF this morning has made me a little manic!!! normally wingy, but thankfully not today - have to keep cheerful for hubby otherwise I'll drive him even more insane. xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

HIya
It just means our cycle dates are the same and therefore we can support each other!


----------



## Missspud (Aug 24, 2004)

Sounds good to me. How are you feeling after AF arrived this morning?  By the way, booked in for IUI on the 9th, but also reserved for 10th if not ready.  Are you going in on the 11th? (which is your day 16?)


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi again,
Have taken 3 days off work & spent most of them on here!! DP says I'm turning into a geek!! Hope he's only joking!

Not sure if I'm supposed to test on 8th or 9th of March - bloody clinic didn't tell me & [email protected] too stupid to be able to work it out for myself!! 
Had basting on 22nd of feb, do i count that day or do 14 days from 23rd? I knew maths would come in handy at some point in my life!!

I'm sure one of my fellow ff geeks will know!

Missspud - have sent you im about adoption, we're considering this route after an ivf attempt. Feel money would be better spent giving an adopted child a good home than me flushing it down the toilet!

Good luck to everyone I can feel some BFPs coming up!!

Jess x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Missp
my day 16 is the 11th March so should have surge on opk on the 10th and then go up the next day.  I have got really bad cramps.  Its funny cos i am on clomid and b4 this my poeriods were quite light and no cramping but each month on clomid i bleed heavily and have bad cramps on days 1 and 2.  Was very tearful this am as on the phone to DH when i went to the loo (sorry!) and found out Af had arrived so burst into tears as i was talking to him.  He is away till Fri night so no cuddles till he gets back.

Jess,depends on your cycle, if AF not arrive by 8th then i would test on the am of the 9th.


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Jess

It seems that different clinics advise to test at different times (not sure why - maybe be because of different drug regimes, cycles etc). If it is any help I had my IUI on Thursday 23rd. I have been told to test in two weeks on the Thurs (so that would be 10th March). If your anything siilar to me you would need to test on the Weds 9th. I am not very bothered about exact dates to test. If I feel like it I will test early  and then AF will arrive if shes going to anyway. That's the way  I look at this game!!

Good luck to everyone else, especially Sims76, Keem and anyone else testing tomorrow. Thinking about youXXXXXXXXXXX

Love Heidi
XXXXXX


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone  ,

I thought I could handle this 2ww as I'm generally a laid back person but watching 'Dad' last night just got be going and I was . One of my cats was looking at me and kept snuggling beside me. Probably hormones. I have a great Aunt in a home at the moment and it got me quite upset.

Still no  signs. I usually spot before my first full day but I'm trying not to read to much in to it. Keep expecting to get the dreaded cramps and backache she always brings and I hate going to the loo.

Alex - sorry you got a BFN this time. I really feel for you. It's not easy when our husbands/partners are away and I know they feel bad they're not around. All the best for the next IUI.

Missspud - so sorry to hear your news too. I didn't realise a collie could cause so much trouble. Good luck with your second IUI.

Jess P - My basting was Tuesday 15th Feb and I've been told to test on Tuesday 1st March so maybe it is exactly 2 weeks later or because it is the day after AF is due. 9% chance is better than no chance so fingers crossed.

Heidi - Good luck for your 2ww.

Can't quite find the words to express how I feel some days when I realise just how much some of you have had to endure and how we all seem to have the knack to bounce back. I wish everyone the best of luck.

Hugs and thoughts. Katie xx


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Katie - hang in there, not long to go now (although I know the last few days are the worst and so really feel for you - I am in relative first week wait bliss!)

Take care

Good luck all

HeidiXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks girls!

I keep trying to be positive but this 2ww is just so crap!  If it's a BFN I'd just like someone to break it to me gently asap!!

So sorry for you Alex - hang on in there - it's just so emotional, not sure I can go through this too many more times.

Katie, you're so right - someone is going to be that 9%!

Good luck!  Keep the positive vibes coming!!

Jess x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Jess,

Fellow Ippo girl here!

Clinic told us to test 16 days from HCG shot. So if you got injected on 21st Feb test on 9th March.

If you get impatient and test early, then as long as HPK line gets darker as days go on you won the baby battle!

Hope this helps! Fingers crossed for you hun.

Charlie xx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hello to you all, I surged today so am off for DIUI tomorrow afternoon, so will be joining you on the 2ww, Last time was really devastated when BFN appeared,this time trying not to think about it too much and trying not too get too stressed about it all, DH is such a great support and says we cant let this small hurdles beat us as we are both too strong for that...

positive vibes being sent to you all

xxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i hate these two weeks ,am now on week two and i am to test on friday.was very bad and done a test  today(i know it was too soon)i just could not help it and it was negative.have a very bad feeling anyway so i feel mentally set up for a negative now on friday.due on on thursday and am getting the usual feelings already.don't know how i am going to do this all over again.good luck to everyone who is testing this week


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Katie, am on my 2nd 2ww with iui. First cycle was completely and second cycle saw a different doctor for scan and he gave me ovitrel ( don't know correct spelling) the second time to pinpoint ovulation. Took week off this time,didn't last time- just couldn't face work.On 2ww- testing on 8/9th March. Good Luck all- hope we are all lucky!! Feeling very down today- just back at work.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry, me again- just realised left out a word- meant to say first cycle completely natural.


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi All,

Less than one day to go before I take the test the hospital gave me but I did do a First Response test yesterday morning and got a negative result but I'm still gonna test tomorrow as AF is now late. Don't want to post a flashing bfn as I don't want to rule it out just yet.

Irisheyes - fingers crossed for your test day. I don't blame you taking it easy.

Petal b -  Hang in there. 

Trixie- hope all went well today and welcome to the 2ww.

 to everyone on, beginning and approaching their 2ww.


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Katie Maria.


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks Katie for the message of luck
Just back from the hospital had our DIUI today, feeling better than last time, felt like I had betrayed DH last time...

2ww is going to be hard as i am a very impatient person and need to know now... we must all stay strong together.

Good luck to you all

Love Trixie xx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Katie,

Sorry forgot to say good luck for tomorrow, keep strong and loads of luck for tomorrow..


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good luck for tomorrow Katie and Well done on today Trixie.  I will be startting my 4th IUI 2ww just b4 you found out your news.


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

good luck katie fingers crossed


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi girls, can i join you on my 1st 2ww !

Saw the consultant on friday who after scanning me said it was perfect timing for our first go, so did the hcg injection on sunday and went yesterday to CRM London for basting. due to test on 14th March

This was always going to be a bit of an experiment as i dont have a cervix, just some stitches, couldn't get the catheter through them so just put the   as high as possible. Next month the cycle will be with clomid. 

Just having 3 goes at this on the advice of my consultant & then we will move onto GIFT. Is there any info on FF about GIFT as its all new to me?

wishing everyone lots of luck

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Ouch! Lucy Lou - you are a brave lady! I was black & blue after first iui, 2nd iui they told me I have a "minute cervix the size of a pin prick" & it really hurt!

Girls, I've done a really stupid thing - tested 1 whole week early (not first response either!!) & got BFN! Now I'm certain I'm not pregnant & have got whole week of thinking, "Oh well, it might be wrong cos it was too early"!! Stupid, stupid me!  DON'T DO IT, WAIT TIL TESTING DAY!!! This is torture!

And my boss said "Oh I wish I could help you but I've had the snip!!!" - I know he was only joking but it was not a pleasant picture flashing through my mind!!      

Good luck to all of you testing in next couple of days, not checked the list for a while, so off for quick peek!

Jess xx


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Well it's a   for me and   arrived yesterday also.  I took it so much worse than I thought I would. I was due to take my sick cat to the vets for an injection and in the end I had to ask my Mum to do it for me as my hormones were making me very emotional and I wouldn't have been able to hold it together. Took the day off work as I kept breaking down until about midday. By then tears had run out and I had a stinker of a headache and my usual pains were in. Started to feel much more positive and I'm back to work today. Clinic like to wait a month so hopefully next basting will be about 17th April.

Lucy Lou - Welcome. Best of luck. I've never heard of GIFT but I'm sure you'll find the info you need on FF.

Trixie - Hang in there. I now know how hard it is to try not to think about what could be happening inside but try not to stress out about it.

Jess - I didn't think I would crack but I did and tested 5 days early. Fingers crossed you get a +ve result.

I wish everyone the best of luck. Now can't wait for our next attempt but trying to get back to normal for a month. Back to the gym tonight.

Hugs and thoughts. Katie x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news Katie - fingers crossed for the next go.  xx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh Katie I am so so sorry, I know exactly how you feel....

Keep positive,

Love Trixie


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Lucy,

i don't know any thing about GIFT, looks like we will be both testing on the same day, wishing you all the luck you deserve, do not test early as it will not show BFP even if you are because your body does not know it is preganant ( so my doctor told me last time) and you will not release the hormones that pick up on the preg test ....

I know it is hard not to test early, last time my husband knowing how impatient I am asked me not to do any sneaky tests I didnt but really thought I was so was sad when it was BFN so was DH 

Positive vibes going out to all of you and loads of warm fuzzies...


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Lucy Lou,

found some information on GIFT go to www.lwclinic.co.uk click on other treatments and their is some information there.

Regards Trixie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry to read you had a bfn Katie  

Lucy Lou, I had my ist IUI on Monday so I am also due to test on the 14th - I think?

   to everyone in 2ww

I am 3 days into 2ww and it is a nightmare not sure how I will cope with a BFN either, trying to prepare myself but not sure that you can.

good luck to everyone in 2ww ( glad I'm not only first timer)

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Trixie - thank you for that link, GIFT seems to be much less used than IVF but may hold the answer for me!

i wont test early i promise, in fact my consultant was a bit casual, he said " call my secretary if you are pregnant" so wasn't sure when to test anyway! will follow Donna and test on the 14th, so thats 3 of us for Monday 14th, anyone else joining us??

fingers crossed for all of you on the 2ww

Lucy lou x


----------



## paphgrl (Jan 26, 2005)

May I join the conversation? I am on day 10 post IUI. This was my first IUI. I am going insane. I have used up about a case of pregnancy tests so far. (just read the advice about testing...too late). I am a pregnancy test junkie. 
I had implantation spotting, and felt optomistic, but now...frustrated.


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Paphgrl,

Hang on in there and stop testing! - it must be costing you a fortune in pregnancy tests, only 4 days left to go!

Must confess to having just ordered 2 first response tests from earlypregnancy.com. they seem much cheaper than in the shops. Will give them to DH to look after as the temptation may prove too much!!!

This was my first IUI, and only had the pregnal injection to make me Ovulate, but have felt awful since, very bloated with funny pains in my tummy - has anyone else found this with pregnal??

Jess P & Trixie - 10 days and counting!!

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Sorry Its Donna not Jess thats testing on the 14th !!!

Lucy Lou xxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

You just confused me a little then - maths not my strong point!! I'm on Tues 8th (if I last that long!)

Jess x


----------



## paphgrl (Jan 26, 2005)

I am on my first IUI as well. AF due on march 7.
Going insane. Need friends.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

I've got another 10 days to go and sure how I'm gonna cope, I'm sure its not going to work and just want to know testing day seems so far away!
starting getting discharge (sorry) which I normal start getting about now before AF and it gradually increases till AF so not very hopefull.

take care everyone

Donna xx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hang in their Donna, keep positive girls, go for a walk and keep busy, my house is so clean I don't know what to do with myself DH is away till tues so it is lonely at home.

Paphgrl not long to go only three more sleeps, keep positive and strong..

Jess & Lucy Lou hang on in there girls 8 more sleeps and counting...


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm testing on tues so only 3 more sleeps! Not sure I'll manage those! Feel v much like AF on way just without the sore boobs!

Jessx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry Jess, good luck  vibes


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Having a sneaky look on here while at work family I nanny for have just got broadband, cheeky I know but kids are sleeping so not doing any harm!

Is anybody else going insane? 1 min I'm sure it hasn't worked, and the next I think I have pregnancy symptoms, I am reading into everything I do and feel which is driving me and DH crazy.

Think I will test on sunday using a first responce, I know its early and I shouldn't but whatever the result is I 'm going to have to get my head round it and if I test on Monday morning I will be all rushed and have to come straight to work.

Hope everyone is OK    to everyone and   to jess for tomorrow - how are you feeling?

Take care Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Donna,

Was thinking about you & Trixie at the weekend! - thats the first week done then, I've already bought my 1st response tests & am doing the same as you, sunday morning it is then! mixed feelings at the mo, very strange cramping type pains at the weekend, not something i normally get??

I laughed at Trixie's message, i polished a lot of furniture on Saturday as well.

Good luck to Jess P & all the others who are testing this week

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Lucy Lou,

Sunday it is then, BFP will show then wont they?

really hope we have BFP!

Saturday I was sure it hadn't worked but sunday thought maybe it had! today I am trying not to analyze everything!
feeling quite negative but not sure if thats me trying to prepare myself for a BFN 

Donna xx 

P.s is Trixie testing on Monday to?


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Donna,

i think as long as you use a pregnancy test like first response you should get a true result on sunday, it does say it _can_ detect upto 3 days before period is due, think the stress is on "can" not "will" !!!

Yes i'm sure Trixiw is due to test the same day as us,

GOOD LUCK JESS P for tomorrow, sending you lots of 

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Not long to go now girls - the problem wiht the 2ww is that you do get feelings of almost "yes i am pregnant" after about a week and then you feel very negative it all - just hormones playing havoc wiht us all!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

you hit the nail on the head there!
don't suppose it gets any easier each time either. this is my first 2ww with IUI and its a nightmare.


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Girls...

Yes I am due to test next monday, no sneaky tests girls, we have waited this long... we are going away for the weekend to winchester so hopefully that will take our minds of it for a few days and hopefully we will get the BFP on monday along with Lucy Lou,Donna,and alex28..

Good luck for tomorrow jess


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm going mad - so desperate to test but no I must wait!!! Can feel AF about to come barging in!!!     

Will post tomorrow a.m. (provided I haven't slit my wrists!!)

Jessx


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Alex28 sorry I always get it wrong, good luck with ovulation..

Katie how are you? Been thinking about you stay strong my girl...


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

I forgive you Trixie - must be your hormones!!!
Good luck for Monday and Jess for tomorrow!!


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

BFN - absolutely devastated, even though Iknew AF was on way. Can't keep putting myself through this.  Just can't believe we're going to need ivf. Can't really afford it.

Thanks for all your kind messages yesterday - I feel such a failure.

Jess xxx


----------



## Hidyhi (Dec 16, 2004)

Jess
So sorry to hear of your bfn -    to you. You are NOT a failure, please don't think that about yourself.These methods only have a slim chance of working so if anything is a failure it is that! IVF has much more chance of working (expensive chances I know), so take heart in this after you have had a bit of 'ME' time to recover. I think in a very small way , it is like a bereavement and needs to be gotten over (apologise to grammar teachers out there!). Please take care. Will be thinking about you today.
Love HeidiXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Jess,

so sorry you got BFN, I will be thinking of you loads today
Sending you big  but wish I could do more.
Take care of yourself and don't blame yourself it really isn't your fault Hun xx

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Cathy and Trixie,

How are you doing?
had some period time pains this morning so was in a mood and feeling all negative but then I'm sure I don't usually get period pains this early maybe 3 days before at most so could that be a sign that I am pregnant or not?
God this is driving me mad
Feel like I am waiting 2 weeks to bad news wish that if you get a BFN there was some way of knowing earlier so you didn't have the agonizing wait only for AF to arrive at the end of it!
so rambling again aren't I

Donna xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Jess
So sorry to read your news.  

I know this is not much consolation but i have had 5 failed treatments in the last 9 months and you just have to keep going - your time will come.  I was told by my nurse that effectively in the whole scheme of things most "normal" couples can wait upto a year before they conceive so thats like 12 months of being able to get pg and not getting pg - does that make sense.

Keep going and you will get there i promise you.  You have to stay upbeat and optomistic love.

Thinking of you lots. xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Jess, i'm sorry to hear your news,   thinking of you.

Trixie & Donna hope you are ok girls! - i have had some very strange pains, i never normally get any before AF, i'm putting it down to that pregnal injection still in my system ?? -  my consultant has just sent me through a perscription for next months clomid!!! - he obviously isnt too confident!!!

love to you all

Lucy Lou xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

sorry Lucy, didn't mention you in my last post, sorry Hun haven't forgotten about you.
I'm getting pains and I'm sure I don't usually get them this early but then I am not usually analyzing everything!

Donna

Lets hope we get 3 BFP on sunday/monday


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Tests I ordered from earlypregnancy.co.uk have arrived! so hard not to test! feel very tempted. but I am going to be strong especially as its is to early for a BFP to show so be a waste of time anyway!


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Jess, so sorry to hear your news. Really feeling or you at the moment. Try and be strong and keep positive we all only have a slim chance of this working.. it is so depressing after building your hopes up for two weeks only to get bad news..

Donna Lucy Lou And Cathy not long to go now girls... no sneaky tests just be patient and wait...

Donna thanks for the note am doing ok tryimg not to think about it too much had craving for chocolate today usually do just before period, but we will see, dont know if I can go through this again.. Roll on Monday..


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I have not posted recently. Been busy at work and it's been kind of good to stay away and give the whole IF thing a rest to try and get back to some sort of normality until our second attempt. Got an appointment on 16th which I think is just to go through the forms that we need to sign each time so that they can raise the invoice and get our money in time for our next cycle.

So sorry Jess to hear your result. This doesn't mean it won't happen for you with IVF, it might just need that one go. Good luck.

Trixie- Thanks for your concern. I'm fine. I've got my fingers crossed for a BFP Monday for you.

Alex, Lucy Lou & Donna - Hope you all get BFP too, wouldn't that be great. 

Hope to see some   on here soon.
 to everyone.

I got a BFN last time so I don't want to worry anyone by telling you what feelings I had. Just stay positive and try to keep your mind occupied on something else. I'll be thinking of you all on test day.

 Katie xxxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Katie, fingers crossed that your next go is the one for you Hun  

Donna

PS - Trixie,Cathy,Alex and Lucy how are you all doing has 2ww sent you completely mad yet? hasn't been any sneaky testing has there? been very tempted myself!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Clare,

I am the last person to be saying this as I am reading into everything but try not to or you'll be as mad as me!
Like you I keep feeling and thinking negative but think this is just my way of trying to prepare myself for the worst.

hope your 2ww flys by and wish you lots of luck  

Donna xx

P.s Julie, I have a good feeling about all this your not having pains and spotting (not bleeding which is good!) is brown not red or pink so as somebody said early could be old blood.
hopefully we will both get  bfp come Monday (and everyone else testing on Monday 2 of course!)


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi,

No sneaky testing here i promise! - however i am tempted to try on Saturday am & Sunday am !!!!

We are out for a day at the rugby on Saturday and if it were to be a positive then I'll offer to drive, to avoid the "why aren't you drinking" questions !!!!

have definitely felt different this month, strange feeling in my tummy constantly, which i am still sure is that pregnal injection, i never normally get any pain/feelings before AF. but like Donna has said before i'm analyzing everything this month!!

Glad to see I'm not the only one watching fame academy!!! - I'd like Kim to win.

Love to you all Lucy x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Is it ok if I pop in here to this thread from time to time?
I had my iui thismorning so am now officially on 2ww.
I have not yet read through the past posts as I have just seen this link and I'm about to go off so just wanted to say hello.
Good luck to all of us 2wwers


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Dragoon said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> I'm also on DIUI with dp of 8 years and sometimes it's damm hard but you'll get there.Had donor insemination yesterday and now have two week wait to see if it's worked. This is our second DIUI as the first one didn't work and I so got my hopes up for that one!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi There,

Newbie here, still trying to find my way round!

Going for treament tomorrow Naural DIUI second time round bfn last month. .

Trying to remain optomistic.

Does anyone know how many natural DIUI's they'll let me have before Clomid or similar?

Officially 2 week waiter tomorrow, does anyone know if they get shorter the more treatments you have.......think not.....

Anyway nice to hear from anyone in similar situation re DIUI.

Bye for now.

Jules


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Goodluck for your 2ww Jules1.
I think every clinic is different with how many treatments you can have before starting with clomid or meds. Hopefully you won't need it.
All my 2ww have remained just that 2 weeks & I don't think you'll find it to be any different. Every cycle may be different & sometimes you may get af before the 2ww is up.
I'm also using donor sperm.


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

hI jULES

I will also be joining you tomorrow, DH azoospermia, ttc for 3 1/2 years, got surge today, DIUI tomorrow at 14.10!!  4th go for me though with clomid as not ovulating.

Wishing you heaps of luck and everyone else. xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Goodluck for tomorrow Alex28 - wishing you all the best.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

welcome Jules!

Good luck to you and Alex for tomorrow hope all goes well and good luck for staying sain in 2ww  

Donna xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck to Alex.
Good luck to the rest of you poor old 2wws - it's such a bummer!  It's impossible not to keep analysing - I'm doing now, even though I had BFN on testing day (Tue) cos AF not here yet but I've got really awful cramps, keep thinking maybe should test again.  Will wait til Sun & if still no sign will re test (v wishful thinking!!)
Thanks for kind messages - you're right Trixie, might just take one go!

Jess x


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Alex28 well done all the best for today will be thinking of you this afternoon. Good Luck

Lily & Jules welcome to the thread and good luck with your 2WW

I had Clomid on my 2nd attempt at DIUI

I have just about had enough of this 2WW cracked yesterday and was real nasty to DH felt really bad as he said just try and imagine how he must feel having to watch me go through the stress, boy I am soooo selfish...
Have to work Monday so may put of the test till Tuesday as i wont cope if it is BFN.. Anyway enough negative thoughts, stay strong girls we are all nearly their.. BFP results fro all on Monday 14th March


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Getting bad cramps and tingly boobs, it isn't usually for me to have had as many cramps or as bad before AF but I'm still convinced its BFN

Did a naughty test this am and it was negative no faint positive line at all 

Donna xx


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Morning girlies,

all over for me this month i'm afraid, AF arrived this morning, didn't even get to test!!!

Disappointed, but not devastated, i suppose i always thought it would be too much to ask to work first time!

Anyway have my   pills ready and will start again!

Fingers crossed for the rest of you 

Lucy Lou xxxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Lucy - so sorry sweetheart.  What day are you on?  Historically i only get to day 12 after ovulation so will be chuffed if i get further this month - 4th time lucky??  The good (?) thing with IUI is that you can start again straight away so it makes things go quicker or seems to anyway.  Good luck for next cycle.

Donna - it could still be well too early to test yet you little monkey.  Those pee stick police will be after you!!!  Im a fine one to talk as i ALWAYS test early - it helps me cope with the result if i am prepared for it.


----------



## Lucy Lou (Oct 19, 2004)

Alex,

its day 11 since basting. Just realised that as i normally ov on day 17 its all going to fall on Easter weekend, (providing day 10 scan is ok) so am going to ring the consultants secretary as surely they will be closed?

mmmmm, its all just hitting home now, i've a feeling this could be a long journey!

Hope you get there this month Alex, & Donna sorry to hear about your dramas at work, all you need at the moment, sending you a big hug. Where has trixie dissapeared to ??

Lucy Lou xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks guys I was naughty testing and its silly because I did so I'd know the result and could move on etc but even though I did and it was negative I don't believe it as it is bit early so stupid to do it in the first place -  but guess I was hoping for a positive I would believe that!

Sorry to here about your BFN Lucy  
good luck for next time hope you don't have to wait a month because of easter?


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Lucy Lou,

I am still here so sorry to hear your news please try and stay strong I know it is hard..

I have had enough of waiting, been waking up at 4.oclock every morning this week and am now shattered, starting to get stressed out about it all, roll on Monday or Tues.

Donna you little sneak, it is so tempting nearly bought first response pack today but didn't.. you never know it could still be BFP try not to do any more tests till Monday..

Keep strong and keep the Faith girls, have a lovely weekend all of you

Love Trixie


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Lucy Lou

My clinic allow IUI to be done on a weekend providing its not your 1st go and you normally dont have any problems.

Well basting done again for this month - although i had quite an elusive cervix today and a huge amount of mucus - or so i was told!! Anyway once cervix was found no problems at all.  So due to test in 2 weeks but if i get past the 23rd March i will be happy as normal luteal phase is 12 days.

Also anyone carried on testing with OPK after they had the first pos??  I got my first surge at Thurs am at 7.30 and i know that was the start as did one at 4.30 that morning which was neg, anyway did one again this am which was positive and one just know which was neg.  Dont know what else i can do as the timing seems so right.


----------



## jannie38 (Nov 14, 2004)

all the best 4 this round alex28.  Lots of baby dust to you


----------



## alwayssunny (Dec 19, 2004)

lilly2k3 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Is it ok if I pop in here to this thread from time to time?
> I had my iui thismorning so am now officially on 2ww.
> ...


hello I'm also on my 3rd IUI and due to test on the 24th of March.
Good luck with your 2ww. I'll probably end up testing before my test date but I'll try to last out as long as I can........let me know your result. Take care, luv Sunny.x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Tested again today and was still negative! 
Not over till AF arrives I guess but think I am clutching at straws! DH had a thought that when we had the IUI it was late on the monday afternoon, so maybe testing day should be tuesday and not tommorrow?? Basically what he is getting at is could we still have tested to early?
Again think we are clutching at straws!

Had mild period cramps all week last week which have got a lot worse since thursday, this isn't usually for me as usally only get mild pain day before AF then its a bit worse on day AF arrives so to have a week of period pain is new to me!
So not only am I not pregnant looks like I'll have my morst AF ever!

Take care everyone

Donna xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ya,

Sorry to be a pain and posibly repeat previous posts but feeling a bit anxious and need your support!

We've had first IUI (Day 13 - 2 March) this month wth Clomid (days 2-6) & a HCG shot (Day 14 - 1 March).

We just got itchy, tested early (13 DPO) today and got a BFP on an early HPT. Last time I had Clomid and HCG shot I had a BFN at 12 DPO so assume Pregnyl shot out of my system nice and early that time, is it possibly true this time too?

Is there a good chance we are pregnant?

Please help we have been through so much and so hope to be pregnant.

Lol to you all Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi sorry I cant really anwser your question as only had 1 go at IUI and it was a natural cycle so not to sure about meds or there effect on a HPT.

If you haven't already post your question on the IUI girls thread part 63 I think as the ladies on there have loads of knowledge between them and I am sure they will be able to anwser you.

Sorry I couldn't help, and Hoping that your BFP is correct   

Donna xx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

GOOD LUCK TOMORROW TRIXIE


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Donna,

Fingers crossed for you for tomorow   for us both...

Love Trixie


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Trixie,

Tested this morning and it was   AF has begun to show herself tonight so its all over for me!

Wishing you luck for tommorrow  

Donna xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news Donna . Hope af isn't as bad as you were expecting to it be.
Good luck to Trixie.


----------



## trixie (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Donna,

So sorry to hear your news, try and stay positive sending you loads of    


well finally after a very long wait we are   DH cried when I told him and so did I, I still cant believe it and have told no one Only you girls...

Good luck for all you other girls on 2WW

Love Trixie xxxxx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations Trixie & DH.


----------



## [Katie] (May 14, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I haven't been about much. I only reqwlly get a chance at work to read posts and by the time I do that not a great deal of time left to reply so please excuse me if I miss someone out of these personal messages. x

Donna & Lucy Lou - so sorry to hear your results. As I have now experienced a BFN I can hinestly say I know how you feel but chin up girls and think postively about the next step. It will work for us one day. xx

Trixie & DH -        on your    but no alcohol for you still. I've been waiting to post these smileys for ages. So glad it worked for you. Take care and keep us posted. Hang in there little one. xxx

Charlie - I'm afraid I have no advice I can give as I haven't been in that situation. I'm sure you will find it on FF somewhere. I hope your result is the same on test day. Let us know. x

Alex, Sunny & Lilly - How is it going? I've got my appointment Wednesday to discuss the next cycle and I can't wait now. Fingers crossed one if not all of you will be getting a BFP soon. xxx

I guess as I started this thread I should do what seems to be the norm and start a new home as we're building up pages here. See you there....................

Katie


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Katie, I will close this thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,24450.0.html


----------

